

Introducing the Starling Framework - Flash 11 2D games with GPU acceleration - ukdm
http://www.leebrimelow.com/?p=3028

======
ukdm
Video introduction: <http://gotoandlearn.com/play.php?id=147>

------
benologist
This looks really awesome.

------
noduerme
Oh man, I can't wait to start playing with this...

